# Where to start??



## CHOPPERFXR (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi all.

I am a newbie here, so please excuse me if I am asking dumb questions or making a nuisance of myself. 

My back ground is in building custom motorcycles especially HD's. General steel fabrication and leather work. My wood work skills are a bit lacking to say the least. A few years ago, I watched a carpenter using a router and got talking to him about the machine he was using. He even let me have a play on some scrap timber. That led to him advising me to go to a local tool supplier and timber yard. That place is tool heaven. (As a new guy I am not sure if I am allowed to mention the name of the place). Masses of woodworking tools all under one roof, I spent a couple of hours in there just looking around.

While I was at the store, I found a notice board that had an advert for Routing Classes for beginners. The instructor worked at the store and offered me a discounted rate to attend one of his courses. £75.00 for a one day course, "Introduction to Routing"with four other guys in a proper classroom/workshop. All tools and timber supplied including a light lunch. Sounded a bargain so I went for it.

Only problem is that since I did the course, I have had a mini stroke which has affected my memory. I have forgotten a lot of what I was taught. We used TREND Routers on the course, which were available in the tool store. At the time I could not afford to buy one.

However, when I got home after the course, I went on ebay to see if there was anything available in my price range. I had a blinding bit of luck and found an unwanted Christmas gift. The Router was the exact model I had used on the course and came with an all steel bench and a small selection of bits. Right time and right place. I won the auction for less than half the price of the special offer deals.

When the Router arrived, I was quite surprised to find it was packed in two rather large boxes. Very well packed and lots of bits that came with it. None of the items had been used, there was a note from the seller wishing me good luck with it.

Hardly used the machine since then. At the moment it is packed away in a large storage container while I build my new barn/workshop. Once the new barn is complete, I will be unpacking it and setting it all up properly.

Any advice on what to do first before I create a pile of expensive scrap timber, that SHOULD look like hardwood window frames? I was thinking of trying a few corner joints using some off cuts of pine. Trying to remember how to select and prepare the timber. That sort of thing.

Any pointers would be very much appreciated. Thanks for reading my post.

Regards

Chop


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome Chop
sound like you are off on the right foot with the classes,learning basic is good my advice find some simple plans, using your router just build small stuff that you can do in a short period of time and as your skills improve your project will get bigger
good luck and remember the members of this forum are here to help


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

I thoroughly agree with a proper course for beginners if one can find one.

Amazing how much can be learned and heartache avoided.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chop, the best way to start out is building some small boxes. This does not require much material and it is an excellent way to learn about joint making. You will always find uses for these boxes and building several sizes helps you learn how to scale projects to the size you need.

For your very first project get a board and drill holes in it to store your router bits. This is very important because if they are loose in a drawer they will bang into each other and chip the carbide tips or nick the HSS edges.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

CHOPPERFXR said:


> please excuse me if I am asking dumb questions or making a nuisance of myself.


No problem with that, you just get fined $2 for each dumb question, and $5 every time you make a nuisance of yourself. :haha:



> Any advice on what to do first before I create a pile of expensive scrap timber,


Yes. Get some scrap wood, and practice with it first. When you're satisfied with your results with it, THEN you start with the expensive wood. :yes4:


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Look into Cigar Box Guitars. It is easy , fun, and you can do it. It is all on the internet. 

John Bradshaw [email protected]


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Chop. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

As Theo said, start with scrap or cheap materials, and then once you have some experience behind you, move on to the project that you want to do. Another suggestion is to look around and see if you can find a local woodworking club or guild. There are LOTS of them in the US and Canada.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

CHOPPERFXR said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am a newbie here, so please excuse me if I am asking dumb questions or making a nuisance of myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Chop...I too am a newbie but I have found many videos on youtube.com and on this site that have been extremely helpful for learning the basic techniques...advanced, as well.

Go to youtube.com and enter "router basics" in the search bar...LOTS... also http://www.routerforums.com/video.php#router


Good luck with your barn...and keep them Harleys coming...

Nick


----------



## Olde Bloke (Feb 14, 2014)

G'day Chop, I wasn't lucky enough to be able to attend a training course, but decided to put some simple "Round-Over's" on a project using a small router I had, and.... I surprised myself, it worked!! One thing led to another, and now I just wanna' use 'em more and more! A lot of good advice is available right here too - Take full advantage of the experience of others!
Now, what can I put where my other fingers used to be??


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome. Sorry to hear you had a stroke. Good advice was to use You tube. It is all on the net, if you search. The UK is a whole different world from Texas.

Left to right on the outside, right to left on the inside. Learn more, you'll understand.

John [email protected]


----------



## AnvilJack (May 4, 2014)

Mike's suggestion of building boxes is excellent. Boxes and frames.

Start with quite basic ideas, but work for really good control of your project: true angles, everything in the right plane, strong, neat joints, as close as possible to the plan (work to tolerances). Boxes will teach you a lot.

Then add some decorative router work.

Frames for mirrors, pictures, and small furniture let you practice many joints and other skills, too.

All the while, read. People spend years learning how to do stuff, and they are good enough to share it in a book opt web page.

Good luck.


----------

